# The other Solo



## FV75 (Sep 23, 2020)

When someone mentioned 'the Solo' on one of my posts a while ago, I looked up Solo grinder and found this:

https://www.grindie.it/solo/?lang=en

It was only later that I realised this was not the machine they were referring to!

Any thoughts on this one? Anyone actually seen one? Used one? RRP seems to be around £2700 so it's a bit beyond my budget now, but might be a contender for the future...


----------



## lake_m (Feb 4, 2017)

Is it the 'Grindie Solo' or 'The Solo Grindie'?

Looks interesting though.


----------

